# Recommendations for Straight and Thinning Shears



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

It's time for some new shears. I've never really been happy with the ones I have. I need straight and thinning shears. What are you guys using and recommending?


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the Kenchii Spider set and LOVE them


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Chris Christiansen


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

My preferred straights are Geib Gators-fairly inexpensive. I have Chris Christensen thinners-they're good but you can probably do better at that price.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

I recently purchased the Kenchii Scorpion set and so far am very happy with them.


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

I use a pair from wal-mart. They were $10 and came with shears and thinning shears. They work just fine.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverFever (May 4, 2016)

I know it's an old thread but I wanted to recommend to others searching the Oster Kazu shears. I got them online for $60 and am very pleased with them. There was no way I could afford the CC or similar ones.


----------

